# Exo youtube channel



## XenoQc (May 18, 2017)

I have a Youtube channel wich I upload videos. So far I am not doing anything serious. I am only making videos to get confortable being online. I meant I did only showing my face and getting used to that right.

whatever I made two music mix and I would like some opinion about it.











If you take a look at my channel and have any comments, feedback or request go ahead!

Thanks if you have time to waste helping me making an untertaining channel.


----------

